# Working in an office



## adyjames

I will shortly be moving to Yokohama for a few months go work in a large office building.
Can anyone tell me what the environment is like?
What is the appropriate dress for a man? (I wouldn't want to turn up in Bermuda shorts and a Fat Face tee-shirt and find everyone else in a suit!)


----------



## nevaeh

The norm is formal attire... But that will depend on your company. I don't know anyone who works in finance and doesn't show up in a tie. I know several engineers who have gone to work in the same t-shirt they wore the day before (having said that, many of them don't bother going home).
Play it safe and suit up?


----------



## Rube

Do people in England show up for work in Bermuda shorts? Really? Then go for it.


----------



## adyjames

Thanks Nevaeh, next stop Suits You Sir.

Rube, you *know* I was being ever so slightly ironic!

See you there.


----------



## adyjames

Rube said:


> Do people in England show up for work in Bermuda shorts? Really? Then go for it.


Only if you're the boss.


----------



## Rube

Japan business attire is the same as the west. Short sleeve suits didn't catch on.


----------



## larabell

Check with your boss once you get here. You can't go wrong with a standard Western suit. But since the 3/11 earthquake, many companies and government offices have instituted "cool-biz" and "warm-biz" rules. My company has always allowed "business casual" (slacks and a polo shirt, for example) if one is not visiting customers that day. The rules are slowly being relaxed but every company is different in that respect so it's not a bad idea to show up in a suit the first day and then ask around about the general dress code.


----------



## lorgnette

Yes, I agree that since March 11, many offices have relaxed slightly in attire e.g., last summer with energy rationing we were advised to arrive in short sleeves or polo shirts. 

One good indication is dress formal on 1st two days to observe your peers' attire. Wearing a dress shirt without tie and suit might be acceptable (Japanese seniors might look twice at the foreigner counterpart but they will not frown at you- really admire their courteous/grace).

Of course wearing a suit will be fine as well. I recommend you purchase in Japan for fit and comfort -and from these stores you will find that material for suits is highly designed for the particular season.


----------

